# Bald Spot on Tail



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Buck Had The Same Thing Happen When He Was About 10 1/2. He Died At 12 Yrs. 3 Monts--and The Hair Never Grew Back. The Spot Was Abut 3/4 Inch Wide And 1 1/2 Inch Long. I Looked Exactly As You Describedit And My Vet Didn't Know What Caused It--nothing From Skn Scraping--or Why T Didn't Grow Back.

By The Way Hello And Welcome From The Texas Coast. You Will Find Lots Of Peole Here Who Know A Lot Of Tff. What One Doesn't Know, Another Usually Does.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have him tested for hypothyroid just to be safe. Full panel.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is another possibility to consider:

http://animalpetdoctor.homestead.com/bacterialskin.html

Stud Tail 

(Supracaudal Gland Infection)



There is a sebaceous gland near the base of the tail in both dogs and cats that sometimes becomes over-active and/or infected. In cats, this condition is called "stud tail" even though the problem sometimes occurs in females and castrated males. 



In dogs, the same condition is usually just called by it's medical name: Supracaudal Gland Infection or Supracaudal Gland Hyperplasia. 



If no underlying problems (typically fleas) are found, then treatment consists mostly of cleaning with degreasing shampoos and possibly short term steroids and antibiotic therapy. In dogs, every once in a while, surgical reduction or removal of the gland is needed. In cats, castration often helps.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Whippets often get stud tail. My female is 8 and has had it for several years w/o incident. Looks funny, but doesn't bother her or cause any problems. Some say if you clean it often that can stimulate regrowth of hair.


----------



## Contr010 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your advise. I did hours long research on supracaudal gland hyperplasia about three weeks ago and found some ihome remidies. I figured I would give this a try before making Dusty & my wallet go through the stress of going to the vet. What I read made sense. Twice daily cleaning with a degreasing shampoos like a medicated antiseborrheic shampoo, which contain benzoyl peroxide or sulfur-salicylic acid and corn starch/ baby powder. I just so happen to have a face cleanser with salicylic acid as the main ingrediant and an acne spot treatment with benzoyl peroxide. It's working! I don't over do it with the above stuff on his tail and do dilute it with water so its no so strong. After I clean it and air dry the spot I alternate between a light dusting of baby powder and the acne treatment. Dusty has hairs coming in...like a little 5 o'clock shaddow stubble. The cotton swab is getting stuck in it now. If you look really close and if he holds really still you can see some longer red hairs. So happy. Once it is all grown in I will most likley still have to wash and powder his tail several times a week to keep the oil production low so he doesn't go bald again. In seriouse cases animals have to have the gland removed or even amputation of their tail. Luckly Dusty's isn't that bad...he's not oozing the oil that cats sometime do. Another option that could help is neutering...and when I told my husband that you would think I recommended he get nuetered. He said absolutally not that Dusty was to old for that (he's 4) and when on and on...So instead Dusty and I have a morning and night regiment, which I think he is starting to like. We brush our teeth together, followed by a face & tail cleaning, then brush our hair, acne/baby powder dusting followed by a good long rub down. 

I will keep you posted on his progress.


----------

